# Removing mineral oil to change finish?



## Jada (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,
I am about to build a stereo rack using aluminum and brass as the frame and maple for the shelves. I found some cutting boards just the right size, but being cutting boards they have a mineral oil finish. Is there any way to remove this so I can use either an oil or water based finish on them?
Thanks


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You could put a shellac right over the mineral oil and then apply whatever finish you wanted after that.


----------



## Jada (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for your response. I went ahead and ordered one to experiment with. Would it be helpful to try to remove some of the mineral oil with turpentine or similar first?
Thanks Jad


----------

